# Pony Truss



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi all,
Here's my current bridge under construction!! It's just another boring timber pony truss bridge.

Cheers, Dave


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Boring...boring... 

It's a little guy, not up to your usual grandiose creations.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I wonder what scale it is?


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Boring...boring...
> 
> It's a little guy, not up to your usual grandiose creations.


Well gunrunner they come around sometimes!! I CAN'T HELP IT!!:laugh:



big ed said:


> I wonder what scale it is?


OPPS!!! I forgot to say what size it is!! Why don't you guess
Here's another pic!!!

Cheers, Dave


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

T-scale?


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> T-scale?


Hi gunrunner  OOPS WRONG ANSWER:thumbsdown::laugh: Try again.

Cheers, Dave


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

My guess would be for N scale. May be a little too narrow for a small HO bridge.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

It looks to be N scale?

What about this thread Dave? 

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=19263

Why are you ignoring it huh? 

I was just trying to strum up a little business for you.
If you can't do it just say so. :smokin:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I was joking, I assumed it would be N-scale as I doubt there are enough T-scale people to justify the effort.  I can't imagine it would be HO, that's a pretty tight fit.


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

spoil9 said:


> My guess would be for N scale. May be a little too narrow for a small HO bridge.





big ed said:


> It looks to be N scale?
> 
> What about this thread Dave?
> 
> ...





gunrunnerjohn said:


> I was joking, I assumed it would be N-scale as I doubt there are enough T-scale people to justify the effort.  I can't imagine it would be HO, that's a pretty tight fit.


NOPE YOUR ALL WRONG!!:laugh: IT'S Z SCALE!! It measures .9 inside the frames wide. Thats 16.5 feet in Z and 12 feet in N (too narrow)!!

big ed, I wasn't ignoring that for sale thread?? After I said it was sold I didn't bother to keep looking at it and I haven't received any e-mails for my posts or any that I reply to in many months. Also if the guy who said he would buy it in HO actually wanted one he could have contacted me!! I finally sold that bridge to a previous customer and got a big high from his comment ("WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love this bridge. You amaze me! I can't wait to see my double bridge. Thanks") The double bridge he is talking about is my next project!!
Cheers, Dave


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

David-Stockwell said:


> NOPE YOUR ALL WRONG!!:laugh: IT'S Z SCALE!! It measures .9 inside the frames wide. Thats 16.5 feet in Z and 12 feet in N (too narrow)!!
> 
> big ed, I wasn't ignoring that for sale thread?? After I said it was sold I didn't bother to keep looking at it and I haven't received any e-mails for my posts or any that I reply to in many months. Also if the guy who said he would buy it in HO actually wanted one he could have contacted me!! I finally sold that bridge to a previous customer and got a big high from his comment ("WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love this bridge. You amaze me! I can't wait to see my double bridge. Thanks") The double bridge he is talking about is my next project!!
> Cheers, Dave


It looks too big for Z scale?
Looks can be deceiving.

You mean your telling me you have e mail notifications turned on when you get a reply on your threads and you don't get the e mail notification? 

You would make one of those in HO then?

If it was me I would send the guy who said that a PM to see if he wants one. 
Sort of like an advertisement. 
More work to keep you occupied and more $$$ in your piggy bank.

What does the Z scale pony cost?


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

big ed said:


> It looks too big for Z scale?
> Looks can be deceiving.
> 
> You mean your telling me you have e mail notifications turned on when you get a reply on your threads and you don't get the e mail notification?
> ...


Hi big ed, Yup!! Ever since the new owners came in I stopped receiving e-mail notifications. Once a few months back I got an e-mail, then they stopped again. I just tried the last thing I could think of!! I removed all the cookies from my browser preference files and then erased all the options in my forum user details, saved it and then went back and replaced them again. Just thought that maybe the cookies had something to do with it. I don't know?
Yeah i would build that bridge in HO. O scale is the only one I'm limited in because many of my designs just get too big!!:smilie_daumenneg: The Z scale Pony truss sold for $45 with free shipping.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

David-Stockwell said:


> Hi big ed, Yup!! Ever since the new owners came in I stopped receiving e-mail notifications. Once a few months back I got an e-mail, then they stopped again. I just tried the last thing I could think of!! I removed all the cookies from my browser preference files and then erased all the options in my forum user details, saved it and then went back and replaced them again. Just thought that maybe the cookies had something to do with it. I don't know?
> Yeah i would build that bridge in HO. O scale is the only one I'm limited in because many of my designs just get too big!!:smilie_daumenneg: The Z scale Pony truss sold for $45 with free shipping.


It has got to be a problem on your side Dave, I turned off mine so I never get any anyway. 
But some other problems I have, I am told are on my computer. Yes I have more then one problem, but I found ways to get around them. :smokin:

I asked 2 or 3 times now would cookies have anything to do with it and have not got any answers about cookies causing it. :dunno:
I doubt if it would anyway.
I have noticed other things that I used to be able to do I can't do either, it is like someone is in there playing around with permissions. hwell:
I don't know, but I found ways around all of them. I won't tell how or else somehow they won't work either. :smokin:

HEY, watch that finger when talking about O! 
I was just thinking that I need around 10, O gauge bridges like this,









To fill a 25' run down the wall for my expansion.:smokin:
But I think I would insist on free shipping for 10 of them. 

And I need them by next Saturday.


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

big ed said:


> It has got to be a problem on your side Dave, I turned off mine so I never get any anyway.
> But some other problems I have, I am told are on my computer. Yes I have more then one problem, but I found ways to get around them. :smokin:
> 
> I asked 2 or 3 times now would cookies have anything to do with it and have not got any answers about cookies causing it. :dunno:
> ...


Hey ed I think you better recalculate the quantity again. That bridge is 330 scale feet long and in O scale that is just over 6 1/2 feet so you can only get 4 of them along a 25 foot wall!!:thumbsdown::laugh: and I guess I could have them available by Saturday, 10 years from now!!!:dunno:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Well then I need 8, as I have to have 2 main lines, one for a return line 

Even one would be a masterpiece huh? :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

big ed said:


> Well then I need 8, as I have to have 2 main lines, one for a return line
> 
> Even one would be a masterpiece huh? :smilie_daumenpos:


Well lets see now!! One of those bridges 6 1/2 feet long would probably cost (ONLY GUESSING) about $650.00 ($100 per foot) and the shipping will need a wooden box which you would have to build and deliver!! I'm not able to do that kind of physical labor!!:smilie_daumenneg: Then UPS would have to come and pick it up!hwell: I ain't got a vehicle to put it in!!:thumbsdown: The shipping should be at least $150 or more!! So just off the top of my head your probably looking at $1000.00 per bridge including the box
I expect your feeling would be such:rippedhand:
Cheers, Dave


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

But I know that it would be the only one in the world. :thumbsup:

For that price I would want it to be either a lift bridge or better yet a motorized swing bridge.


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi all,
I got the Z scale Pony truss bridge finished!!
Here's the pic's

Dave


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Looks good. :thumbsup:

I thought it was sold American?


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

big ed said:


> Looks good. :thumbsup:
> 
> I thought it was sold American?


Your absolutely correct ed!!!:appl: That bridge is sold! I just listed it to SHOWOFF!!
The fellow that bought it is starting a bridge collection!! and he has already asked me if I make other types of Z scale bridges!!!! I'M ECSTATIC !!

Cheers, Dave


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

YOU Z MAN. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------

